# Walls: Seven Layers of Scare



## Atum

Great information, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Dark Star

Great ideas Terra


----------



## steveshauntedyard

Great stuff Terra!


----------



## JustJimAZ

i keep coming back to this. It's like 10 years' haunting experience available to even a first year newbie like me!


----------

